# Can I Brag Just a Little



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My Blog was chosen as one of the best Outdoor Blogs by The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles








http://trochronicles.blogspot.com/

I am honored and humbled. ET


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations, always feels good when recognized from ones dedication.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Ed !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations Ed. It ain't braggin if you can back it up. Nice story.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats, Ed. You should be proud. That's a great site you have and you pour a lot into it.

Keep it up!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Read it Through and Through, Cogratulations man!! My Brother in Law has a Home on the the river at Marble Falls. I have been there maybe Next time I go, we can get together.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Read it Through and Through, Cogratulations man!! My Brother in Law has a Home on the the river at Marble Falls. I have been there maybe Next time I go, we can get together.


Sounds great to me. My grandparents used to have a cabin on Granite Shoals. I sure miss it. We used to run trotlines on the Colorado. If you have not read it you might enjoy this article I wrote on the status of the Alligator Gar. ET 
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/08/texas-alligator-gar-deserve-better.html


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ed I worked in the Oil Field right at the mouth of the MS River and Caught one about the size of the Gar in the Second Picture you Posted on the site. we Estimated its Weight at 150# I have a picture of it somewhere if I can get it I will try to get it to ya. Great article man. Sometimes as humans we tend to Run Over and Trash everything we Touch!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Catching a 6 foot or bigger Alligator Gar is on my bucket list.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Big time congrats to you, Ed. You're the real deal brother.


----------

